# Borbet Type BS for VW Mark IV



## rgrubb (Jan 6, 2002)

Lookin to buy a set of Borbet 18x7.5 type BS and can't find them anywhere, anybody got any guesses as to where to get them and if they fit? Thanks in advance


----------



## rgrubb (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: Borbet Type BS for VW Mark IV (rgrubb)*

hmmm, nobody?


----------



## dReW420 (Dec 12, 2004)

Might wanna try tire rack. I got 17 x 7.5 from them. On tire rack they're called type S rather than type BS for some reason. Here are some pics.


----------



## rgrubb (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: (dReW420)*

Nice, why would tire rack name them the wrong thing? At any rate, I'm looking for 18's so we'll see if anyone else replies, thanks. Your car looks good by the way


----------



## dReW420 (Dec 12, 2004)

Thanks. I know tunershop carries them as well. Check out http://www.tunershop.com. I believe the 18's only come in an 8 inch width. If you want a 7.5 width, you'll have to go with 17's, however, they should fit. Good luck!


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (dReW420)*

I have a few Borbet Type S left. 
15x7 5-120
16x7.5 4-100
17x7.5 5-100

US Market = Type S 
Euro market = type BS


----------



## rgrubb (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: (dReW420)*

I have BBS RC 18x8's on it now, so the 8 inch width doesn't bother me. thanks for the info


----------



## nu omega (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: (dReW420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dReW420* »_Might wanna try tire rack. I got 17 x 7.5 from them. On tire rack they're called type S rather than type BS for some reason. Here are some pics.









are those tires stretched on there? look soo good. 
But I might be picking some up here real soon and like the idea of stretching them. 
Thanks!


----------

